# Turkey skin problems



## P1harleyford (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello this is my first post on the forums and was wondering if anyone can help me figure out what I’m doing wrong with my smoked turkey. I was following Malcom Reids older turkey recipe the only modification is the injection I use. I’m smoking on a bge large no water pan 300 degrees according to the dome temp gauge. It was a 14 lber brined injected dried and sprayed with vedge oil and rubbed. But after the first hour when I opened to spray again the skin had torn to shreds and 80% of the bare meat was showing so I seasoned the meat cover the top with foil to try to preserve the rest of the skin and it was done in a total of three hours the meat was as delicious but the skin was rubbery and really dark I’ve done this recipe three times now and haven’t changed anything. The first year it turned out perfect the last two years have been like this. Thanks for any advice


----------



## kruizer (Nov 22, 2018)

Thin skinned turkeys.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 22, 2018)

Millennial, snowflake turkey.:cool:

Sorry I just got done with a 12hr shift at work. 

Chris


----------



## Dozer15 (Jan 1, 2019)

If it was a store bought turkey it might be that the brine was high in salt and about 9.5% it usually says on the label. If you brined with more salt and put it in a 300 degrees it caused the skin to draw up due to high salt. I have had that happen to me and no longer brine my turkeys just use injection and rub and have not had that problem anymore.


----------



## P1harleyford (Jan 1, 2019)

Dozer15 said:


> If it was a store bought turkey it might be that the brine was high in salt and about 9.5% it usually says on the label. If you brined with more salt and put it in a 300 degrees it caused the skin to draw up due to high salt. I have had that happen to me and no longer brine my turkeys just use injection and rub and have not had that problem anymore.


Thanks I’ll give that a shot next time


----------

